# Portsmouth Show



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All 
Just a quick update tables are still selling really well, there is alot of interest this year so lets hope we can make this a better show than last year. We could do with people with bugs and frogs if anyone is intersted just pm me. Tables 6ft for £17.00.
Regards Lyn


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

do we know what sort of reptiles will be at this show?:whistling2:


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you have a link with all the details please? May be interested in coming as a trader...


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Herp breeder said:


> do we know what sort of reptiles will be at this show?:whistling2:


There will be many different breeders with all sorts.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Sarah-Louise Darwin said:


> Do you have a link with all the details please? May be interested in coming as a trader...


I could also use a link for the same reason


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump up this show.


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Hoolibugs said:


> Do you have a link with all the details please? May be interested in coming as a trader...


Or even an email addy?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

pm beadfairy at the top of this thread , will help.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

good luck with this show was good last year.


----------



## nitpoo (Aug 17, 2009)

do i have to be a member to get in, will be after some leos? if so what do i need to be a member of? cheers


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

nitpoo said:


> do i have to be a member to get in, will be after some leos? if so what do i need to be a member of? cheers


If it is anything like last year, there will be plenty of leos, although not many seemed to be selling. The guy next to me had a table of leos and never sold one all day! I know nothing about leos, I have to say, but there were a lot of different morphs on sale there.
You don't need to be a member to go, only to sell.

Last year had the usual array of corns and royals, along with various bullsnake morphs, hoggies, kings and milks, a few dendrobates, and other boas, pythons, etc. There were a few unusal species there, I saw on subadult male Barons racer for example.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

How do prices at the show compare to normal prices ????
I may pick up a few other bits for friends if it will work out cheaper there :2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheaper than in a shop!
Often a little less than through classifieds etc as well. You can pick up some real bargains if you look around.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Cheaper than in a shop!
> Often a little less than through classifieds etc as well. You can pick up some real bargains if you look around.


oooooooo well i better butter the hubby up for sure. I NEED a royal but i may have to look around at some other little babies that need to come home with me too


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

when is the show?
i have a feeling imgoing to get myself in trouble lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> when is the show?
> i have a feeling imgoing to get myself in trouble lol


25th October


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

TEENY said:


> 25th October


cheers hun,,,i think i knew that lol but was just being dim.


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

does anyone have a link with all the details. i am really slow when it comes to things like this. also it would be the first show i will be going to


----------



## Sam & Akasha (Apr 21, 2009)

hey i was just wandering whether you have to pay to get in or be a member of anything and what the times are and everything, this would would all be really helpful to me


----------

